# Left Vs Right wheel drive



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had my gto for a week now, and I can tell already that it is still geared for right wheel drive, lol. The e-brake is on the oposite side of the console and the volume control is on the right side of the radio. I also think that the passenger side is more comfortable than the driver side, if that makes any sense, lol. I wonder if any GM North america execs ever sat in one of these yet? lol.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm that's interesting.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I personally like the volume control on the right. I have the manual and with my hand on the shifter its a perfect reach. Your seats sound odd. My seats are fine.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

That's true now that I think of it, have your hand on the shifter and use your fingers to turn the knob


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

And I get this funny english type accent whenever I am driving my GTO. Anybody else mate?


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I gave up Bud for Fosters.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Knob on right side of radio lets passengers adjust using that control; you've got the steering wheel controls- - - may still not be a good thing- - 

e-brake on right side is a little strange.

The goat is the MOST comfortable car I own, so no complaints on drivers seat, and I don't plan on being in the passenger seat too often- - :lol:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

"Left-wheel drive?" So your car's neither a pusher nor a puller, but a . . . sidewinder?

I think the term is "left-hand drive."


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Every car I've owned (GM) had the hand brake on the right side of the console just like the GTO. I'm completely comfortable with that (perhaps it is because that's what I've always had). But having it on the driver's side of the console makes me feel cramped. I definitely prefer it where it is.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I'm craving Outback Steakhouse. I'll get me some Aussie Cheese Fries, and jam to "Men at Work" on the way home. 
arty: 
"Oh! Do you come from a land down under? (oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> I think I'm craving Outback Steakhouse. I'll get me so Aussie Cheese Fries, and jam to "Men at Work" on the way home.
> arty:
> "Oh! Do you come from a land down under? (oh yeah yeah)
> Where women glow and men plunder?
> ...



LOL!!!:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

If that's true, why do I still have a butt like J-Lo and not Kylie Minouge?:confused LOL

But now that you guys have mentioned it, I do find it weird trying to use the volume knob....I just use the steering wheel controls!


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder if there is still wiring or wiring harnesses on the right hand side?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I wonder if there is still wiring or wiring harnesses on the right hand side?


I just took a look...your fused and relays are on the passanger side but it looks like the main wiring is on the driver's side...weird!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

The e-brake on the right side is still in a good position for drifting and the seats hold me in pretty good through a lateral slide, although I do have a big butt...

Now the radio knob, I use the stearing wheel controls so that isn't an issue for me.

My .02...


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

we have a customer with a euro BMW and it is left hand drive car they are a blast to drive I love an Monaro but for the price their asking I'd rather buy a Zo6 and mod it to the tilt.:cheers


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

zerosum said:


> I gave up Bud for Fosters.


I've got news for you all..........nobody in Australia drinks Fosters.

Vic Bitter is the biggest beer in Australia. Made by CUB though, who also make Fosters.

Fosters' biggest market seems to be international air travel on Qantas!


----------

